# Thoughts On This 335i?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.cramag.com/bmw-detail.html?row=28

I'm thinking of going to look at it at the weekend but know little about them. The garage selling has a good reputation so not too concerned about whether it's genuine.

Anyone know any typical things to check?

I was originally looking for a 330i but saw this. If for example it needs new brake disks/pads etc how much are we roughly talking about here? Trying to get a handle on maintenance costs. Don't want a £1000 bill for new disks/pads etc!

Thoughts?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't get the link to load to see it.

The main issue is rattling actuators/wastegates. BMW don't supply actuators on their own, just two new complete turbos. Blame Mitsibishi for the problems.

You'll hear them rattling coming on and off the power.

The replacement actuators seem much better. You would like to know of this has been done. The bill at a BMW garage is near £3500. See the warranty recommendation below that covers this and most other things.

The high pressure fuel pumps have been known to fail it seems there is a connection directly to cheap fuels as the US had far more failures.

There was a recall for 2007-09 cars to replace a bad batch of injectors. This is free of charge.

The MV4 style wheel has a very poor record for cracking. If it has them there will be small hairline cracks in the inner side of the wheel.

Cars became efficiency dynamics models in 2007. The early ones have the big road tax fees.

Brakes are cheap. Wait for ECP doing 30% and Pagid, who make the OEM ones, cost around £300 for all discs pads and sensors.

Insurance is very cheap on them. I'm only looking £250 this year.

Servicing is £430 for the major 3rd service. Around £250 for the others.

I did haggle a bit off the big service. However look at main dealer discount website and some the BMW dealers in the North of England are on it. Their prices are exceptionally cheap. They must be desperate for custom.

I would consider a BMW assured warranty. As long as the car has been serviced in line with recommendations you can get one.

I'm around £380-390 per year on top package with BMW assist. I do think it jumps a bit with higher mileage and age but I took mine on at end of manufacturer's warranty.

https://www.bmw-warranty.co.uk/

Seat bolsters are a bit prone to wear. Also many guys had interior rattles to solve.

The car should pull from below 1000rpm with maximum torque from 13-1400rpm. You'll also find that at 4500rpm the variable valve timing kicks in and you will feel the extra power.

All things considered, I do believe the 335i offers as much performance and value for money as any car out there.

0-60mph is 5.4secs and 0-100mph is 12.4secs.

I've had mine for 3 years and should be able to answer most questions.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've answered that assuming it is the N54 engined version. 

If it's the N55 that's time I'll never get back!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Weird, link works for me?

I'll try to find it on Autotrader.

This is the ad.

BMW (NEW SHAPE) 335i SE AUTO/STEP WITH LEATHER SAT NAV 2008/08

08-Reg, Met Black, Full Beige Dakota Leather, Electric Seats, with Drivers Memory, PROFESSIONAL SAT NAV, I Drive, Bluetooth Phone Prep, DAB Digital Radio, Climate Air Con, 4xE/W, C/L, PAS, ABS, DTC, RHR, PDC Front and Rear, OBC, MFS/Wheel, Single Cd, Wood Trim, 17" Star Spoke Alloys, 60K, FSH, VAT Q, One Owner, Very Rare Car

Price: £12,989


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Is SE rather than M-Sport a bad thing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

As you asked for thoughts i will add them, cream interior looks terrible, wheels are too small and look like castors and it looks like an old mans car (i am an old man and i wouldn't have one LOL) and when you own a BMW you become a BMW owner and the image that comes with it, plus nobody will ever let you out of a junction, the good thing is you will no longer need to use your indicators anymore ;-).

Oh and i would never own another black car, too much hard work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Is SE rather than M-Sport a bad thing?


Link working now but I've just reinstalled flashplayer after getting it back from repair.

M Sport cars are far more desirable and worth a good bit more.

The SE suspension is softer and the seats lack the support of the sport seats. The 335 coupes came with sport seats and suspension as standard but not the saloon.

There isn't many 335i saloons for sale at the moment. That SE looks well specced but still a bit pricey for what it is.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This one looks good. Not as well specced but not far off.

I much prefer dark interiors and this is an M sport.

Being a year older this will likely be in £450 road tax bracket. People get their knickers on a twist over this, but £180 per year shouldn't be a deal breaker with a car like this.

This is a far better looking car for a lot less cash. Looks very cheap to me.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201306267497046


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

paul01 said:


> As you asked for thoughts i will add them, cream interior looks terrible, wheels are too small and look like castors and it looks like an old mans car (i am an old man and i wouldn't have one LOL) and when you own a BMW you become a BMW owner and the image that comes with it, plus nobody will ever let you out of a junction, the good thing is you will no longer need to use your indicators anymore ;-).
> 
> Oh and i would never own another black car, too much hard work.


I think BMW has long handed the bad driver image over to its German cousin.

You are right about attitudes though. People do genuinely get far more aggressive towards you on the road. It's quite embarrassing at times.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally I like the cream leather, much prefer a contrast colour for interior/exterior.

Knock off 500-1000 and you have enough to budget in a set of these:










And that will look superb.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kerr said:


> This one looks good. Not as well specced but not far off.
> 
> I much prefer dark interiors and this is an M sport.
> 
> ...


Looks too cheap??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Looks too cheap??


It does look too cheap.

Reading the advert again it is a salvage yard.

No mention of accident damage though.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Personally I like the cream leather, much prefer a contrast colour for interior/exterior.
> 
> Knock off 500-1000 and you have enough to budget in a set of these:
> 
> ...


That yours?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No Not mine but I keep dreaming of trading in my VAG 2.0TFSi unit back for my beloved BMW straight 6

Kerrs one Looks better specced to me.

M Sport, Heated Seats (big bonus on leather), Sliding Centre Armrest (normal one is garbage)

And if the ad is correct, tax band K = 270 a year = bonus!

Worth a phone call.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

tbh I want a beige interior!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm looking at 335i's too. From what I've seen, coupes are cheaper and Sept 2007 onwards are in the cheaper tax bracket. The N54 does has injector/wastegate/HPFP common faults, but by now they should have all been sorted, just make sure you ask.

I personally much prefer the M Sport saloon, that said, you can get some CSL reps for £500-600 and they will transform the look of the car.

I was drooling over this one for ages, but out of my price range but looks tastefully done IMO


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Red leather, you can deffo hear the twang of knicker elastic FTW


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Is the noise much better than 330i?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Is the noise much better than 330i?


The noise of the 130/ 330 engine is slightly better than the 135 / 335 models, purely because they are N/A against the turbos of the 135 / 335s. However, performance and tunability are a different league between the two. A remap on the 130 / 330 models only gives you about 12 extra horses, against 60-70 on the turbo versions. Later N55 engines are slight more reliable than the N54s due to one less turbo and slightly better internals...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Is the noise much better than 330i?


Noise is personal though, I prefer a N/A noise. I love the noise an e46 M3 makes but some people hate the rasp of the exhaust.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Is the noise much better than 330i?


+1 , better because it's NA , But................want a more sporty noise stick the M Performance back box on the 330i and then it sounds bloomin marvellous , It also has slightly (not chavvy) larger pipes .


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Is the 330i likely to be more reliable than the 335i?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Is the 330i likely to be more reliable than the 335i?


Well it doesn't have any turbos to blow up


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

That's what I mean, anyone here had to have a replacement early on? There's a lot of guys at work that had to fork out for new turbos and associated repairs, but they were all turbo diesels. 

Is it worth going for the 335i over the 330i?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

How do I find out if it's N55? Is it a year introduction?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be going for the BMW Warranty thing so would I even need to worry about the Turbos?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.cramag.com/bmw-detail.html?row=32

??


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.approvedbmw.co.uk/bmwuk/...V0U3MjAzMFBHMTUwODQ=&btp=1x24-price_DESC|list

The red interior doesn't take a good picture , It's not as red as that , and it's very easy to live with


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

ardandy said:


> How do I find out if it's N55? Is it a year introduction?


Yes - 2009+

Same power as N54, one turbo not two, better low end torque and about 20% better fuel economy.

A 130/330 engined car runs about 20%+ worse mpg than the 135 / 335 turbo equivalent cars, as you need to rev them far more to keep in the power band.

Incidentally - if any *35 engined car has the wastegate rattle issue - as long as it has BMW FSH - and is unmodified, they tend to replace everything FOC if you talk nicely to the dealer...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> http://www.approvedbmw.co.uk/bmwuk/...V0U3MjAzMFBHMTUwODQ=&btp=1x24-price_DESC|list
> 
> The red interior doesn't take a good picture , It's not as red as that , and it's very easy to live with


Nice but very expensive!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Blackroc said:


> Yes - 2009+
> 
> Same power as N54, one turbo not two, better low end torque and about 20% better fuel economy.
> 
> ...


I'm wanting to cap the price to £12k. 2009+ would be out of my bracket methinks.

330 worse than 335 for MPG? Even when tootling around?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

ardandy said:


> I'm wanting to cap the price to £12k. 2009+ would be out of my bracket methinks.
> 
> 330 worse than 335 for MPG? Even when tootling around?


Just did a bit more digging about the N54s, apparently the switch to the N55 in 2009 only affected the 135s, N54s were still being fitted in the 335 versions in 2011.

MPGs are quite different between the two engines (purely 1 series figures here)

130 urban 18-21mpg
M135 urban 26-30mpg (N55 engine)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The 330i 272bhp engine gets close to 40mpg on official. 08 onwards.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> The 330i 272bhp engine gets close to 40mpg on official. 08 onwards.


Sadly 33mpg is more accurate in real life , Although I have seen 34.2mpg on my display , Sadly it didn't stay too long


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I get about 38mpg for my Fabia vRS so I can live with that!

330 - 272bhp it is then!

Cheaper tax too.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> I get about 38mpg for my Fabia vRS so I can live with that!
> 
> 330 - 272bhp it is then!
> 
> Cheaper tax too.


And one of THE best engines ever made, never to be repeated:wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> The noise of the 130/ 330 engine is slightly better than the 135 / 335 models, purely because they are N/A against the turbos of the 135 / 335s. However, performance and tunability are a different league between the two. A remap on the 130 / 330 models only gives you about 12 extra horses, against 60-70 on the turbo versions. Later N55 engines are slight more reliable than the N54s due to one less turbo and slightly better internals...


I've never heard the internals of an N54 brought into question before.

There is a company in the US running almost 900bhp on stock internals.

I would agree that the N55 does appear more reliable. Not heard many issues from guys, but don't think there is as many.



Blackroc said:


> Yes - 2009+
> 
> Same power as N54, one turbo not two, better low end torque and about 20% better fuel economy.
> 
> ...


I don't agree about your low end torque or better fuel economy.

The N54 pulls from below 1000rpm and is making the same maximum torque from the very same revs. Right down at 13-1400rpm.

When guys compare MPGs on the beemer sites there is nothing in it. I'm sure official claims are the same too.

The M135i is returning better figures, but it is smaller, lighter and running a slightly different map.

I prefer the N54 to the N55 as do many. It is a better engine in my opinion.

It's won international engine of the year twice and won best in category most years of its production.

It is more tuneable too.

BMW and Alpina opted for the N54 over the N55 in their flagship models, the 1M and GT3, long after the N55 was introduced.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, these are my thoughts.

beige leather interior
M sport
57 onwards. 
335 or 330

Can i assume that if i get the BMW warranty that i can basically ignore any reliability problems related to different models/engines?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here you go and you can even get on TV

If you believe what you see on TV you can get £1500 off this price easily:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201301184967969/sort/default/usedcars/fuel-type/petrol/engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/price-from/9000/quantity-of-doors/4/transmission/automatic/maximum-mileage/up_to_80000_miles/seller-type/trade_adverts/price-to/12000/model/3_series/make/bmw/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/radius/200/page/1/postcode/cv56gf?logcode=p

Or a later 272bhp (50mpg on Extra Urban! - more like 40)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201301184967969/sort/default/usedcars/fuel-type/petrol/engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/price-from/9000/quantity-of-doors/4/transmission/automatic/maximum-mileage/up_to_80000_miles/seller-type/trade_adverts/price-to/12000/model/3_series/make/bmw/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/radius/200/page/1/postcode/cv56gf?logcode=p


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Ok, these are my thoughts.
> 
> beige leather interior
> M sport
> ...


I've never heard anyone having an issue with the BMW insured warranty.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I've never heard anyone having an issue with the BMW insured warranty.


No i mean reliability of any engine i choose is irrelevant if i have the warranty. So if i get a 335 and people say its less reliable it won't matter?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Here you go and you can even get on TV
> 
> If you believe what you see on TV you can get £1500 off this price easily:
> 
> ...


Theyre both the same car links?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Whoops, http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201305106698412/sort/default/usedcars/engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/transmission/automatic/fuel-type/petrol/body-type/saloon/price-to/12000/seller-type/trade_adverts/price-from/10000/model/3_series/make/bmw/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/page/2/radius/200/postcode/cv56gf?logcode=p

and another:
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201307298051423/sort/default/usedcars/engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/transmission/automatic/fuel-type/petrol/body-type/saloon/price-to/12000/seller-type/trade_adverts/price-from/10000/model/3_series/make/bmw/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/page/1/radius/200/postcode/cv56gf?logcode=p


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice but i think id like lower miles.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Nice but i think id like lower miles.


The top one has only done 24K


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think that's the 272 version?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> I don't think that's the 272 version?


No but you can't have everything

258bhp vs 272bhp (doubt if you'll miss the extra ponies)

MPG, now there looks like a near 10mpg difference on the extra urban, but I cannot see the 272 model doing 50+ mpg on a long run. Low 40's maybe but not 50's, i just can't see that much difference.. I think BMW invented a new way of tweeking their mpg results for the ED engine range.

Put it this way, I use a e90 ED 318D (stop start too)on a regular basis.. supposed mpg for my Journey should be 62mpg.. it get about 45mpg. On the same journey my 2.0TFSi Octavia gets 33mpg. In theory the ED 330i Auto should get 39mpg... No chance, not in this world is it going to be 6mpg down on a 318D ED stop start, more like 30-31mpg at best.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll get 35MPG from a 335i at motorway speeds. 

You could get 40mpg if you take it a bit easier. 

Combined I get 28mpg which is good for what it is.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I've never heard the internals of an N54 brought into question before.
> 
> There is a company in the US running almost 900bhp on stock internals.
> 
> ...


I was basing the difference in information to do with torque / mpg / efficiency info on two things. The E90 forum after a quick google look, and a good mate of mine that i text who has run both the n54 and n55 engined 135 coupes. Both as company cars and currently has put 110k on his 135 company car in 2 and a half years! He prefers the N55 for long term longevity, mpg and better torque over the N54, but prefers the N54 for tunability. We also have a mate in a fully stage 3, Evolve remapped, Birds full LSD and suspension equipped 415bhp N54 135, who also agrees with the above about the N54s having different low-end grunt vs N55 unless remapped. Horses for courses and not something I'm sure 99% would even notice


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> No but you can't have everything
> 
> 258bhp vs 272bhp (doubt if you'll miss the extra ponies)
> 
> ...


There's also a £80 per year car tax difference.

All adds up. Minor facelift 08 on too. If im wanting a 272 then others will come resell time too. Maybe.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> I was basing the difference in information to do with torque / mpg / efficiency info on two things. The E90 forum after a quick google look, and a good mate of mine that i text who has run both the n54 and n55 engined 135 coupes. Both as company cars and currently has put 110k on his 135 company car in 2 and a half years! He prefers the N55 for long term longevity, mpg and better torque over the N54, but prefers the N54 for tunability. We also have a mate in a fully stage 3, Evolve remapped, Birds full LSD and suspension equipped 415bhp N54 135, who also agrees with the above about the N54s having different low-end grunt vs N55 unless remapped. Horses for courses and not something I'm sure 99% would even notice


You'll never notice the 5lb/ft more or the 6bhp less.

Their low end grunt is the same from the ones I've driven.

There is countless threads on various forums and I think it is fair to say that most people favour the N54 over 55.

They seemed to go to extra expense with the N54 with forged internals and two turbos which they didn't in the N55.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ardandy said:


> There's also a £80 per year car tax difference.
> 
> All adds up. Minor facelift 08 on too. If im wanting a 272 then others will come resell time too. Maybe.


Yes true, but you may need to stretch your budget to £14k to get a well specced msport 08 plate 330i 272bhp model with under 50k on the clock.

Obviously you will sell it for more than a £12k one come resale, so the cost of ownership will be the same. Just raid the piggy bank.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

We're trying to move out at the moment (have been for a year) so not sure I could go that high.

With Sept plate coming up hopefully that will drop some a bit.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good luck with it.

The 258 motor is still a peach, don't discount it. Try one and then see if you still fancy a 4 pot ever again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Good luck with it.
> 
> The 258 motor is still a peach, don't discount it. Try one and then see if you still fancy a 4 pot ever again.


Trouble is we won't have much choice in a few years.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.parkwayspecialistcars.co.uk/stocklist/bmw-330i-m-sport-4dr/

Thoughts on this one?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good price but low on equipment, no xenon's, heated seats.

But good colour combo, good mileage and with a cheap plugin seat heater for winter (they also act a a good seat cover) you will have lots of smiles out of that.

More economical than the autos too.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Am i right in seeing only 5 digit postcode satnav?

Cant believe I'm thinking of swapping a 2 year old car for a 7!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Am i right in seeing only 5 digit postcode satnav?
> 
> Cant believe I'm thinking of swapping a 2 year old car for a 7!


I changed my 7 year old car for an 16 year old one.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Am i right in seeing only 5 digit postcode satnav?
> 
> Cant believe I'm thinking of swapping a 2 year old car for a 7!


Yes it will be 5 digit postcode on that age.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh yes the nav is garbage. It really is, should be in the bin.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Missus discussion time!

I should til March which is when mine will be 2 1/2 years old but I have the itch!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

When I get an itch , I have to scratch it :thumb:


----------



## Lewis180 (Jul 14, 2011)

I love a raspy exhaust! The m3 NA em exhaust is music to my ears!!!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd stick to the 330ci had 2 that where bomb proof but my last car 335i spent more time a the dealership than it did on my drive. The engine started disintegrating 4 weeks from new and continued for the 2 1/2 years i had it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> I'd stick to the 330ci had 2 that where bomb proof but my last car 335i spent more time a the dealership than it did on my drive. The engine started disintegrating 4 weeks from new and continued for the 2 1/2 years i had it.


They're a bit old fashioned looking though now.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well get an e92 330i msport don't bother with the se.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigmac3161 said:


> I'd stick to the 330ci had 2 that where bomb proof but my last car 335i spent more time a the dealership than it did on my drive. The engine started disintegrating 4 weeks from new and continued for the 2 1/2 years i had it.


What went wrong with the engine?

Like every car, especially German, they all have a few stand out issues.

It keeps coming up on the BMW forums about the issues the 335i, but it seems that a high percentage of BMW drivers on the enthusiasts site have the 335i, also non 335i drivers are very quick to point them out to new members who ask.

It is hard to gauge which models are most reliable, but the BMW insured warranty offered through a third party company, always has the 335i with the cheapest premium.

Hard to extract any other conclusion that the 335i is subject to less insurance warranty claims.

Also very strangely, you will also find that the 335i is often cheaper for normal insurance than even the smallest engined cars too.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuel pump changed ,turbos blow up twice ,engine management system twice, emissions sensor twice ,and that's just the major faults not the niggly ones all of the above resulted in the car being at dealers for at least 2 days snd with the turbos it was twice laid up for a week. Oil leak coolant leak think i got a pup.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

bigmac3161 said:


> Fuel pump changed ,turbos blow up twice ,engine management system twice, emissions sensor twice ,and that's just the major faults not the niggly ones all of the above resulted in the car being at dealers for at least 2 days snd with the turbos it was twice laid up for a week. Oil leak coolant leak think i got a pup.


Go with the 330 if you want hassle free motoring, i had a 325 6 cyclinder e90 and put 150k on it, one sensor needed replacing . Lucky maybe, but i thrashed the crap out of it aswell. Best car ive ever owned.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigmac3161 said:


> Fuel pump changed ,turbos blow up twice ,engine management system twice, emissions sensor twice ,and that's just the major faults not the niggly ones all of the above resulted in the car being at dealers for at least 2 days snd with the turbos it was twice laid up for a week. Oil leak coolant leak think i got a pup.


Sounds like it.

As I said earlier the fuel pumps are a known fault. There is a direct link to cheap fuel though.

I've never actually heard of a turbo blow up yet. The actuators are the big issue although they don't actually cause running issues with the car. Newer actuators seem to have solved the issue.

There has been a few turbos that had to be replaced due to wear. I think all the ones I've seen have been on remapped cars and that becomes the owners fault.

Seen a few cars nearing 200k on standard turbos.

You've been hugely unlucky to have two sets fail.

I do wonder that if you've been unlucky with the first set and much of the knock on problems is due to the dealer not doing their job right.

As I've said on this forum quite a few times, you can buy an expensive car cheap secondhand, but they still come with £40k car potential bills.

I would recommend a warranty to cover the potential of ending up with a huge bill.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

More quality reading guys, thanks, great info throughout :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I've never actually heard of a turbo blow up yet. The actuators are the big issue although they don't actually cause running issues with the car. Newer actuators seem to have solved the issue.


There are a lot of guys at work who had turbos blow up on their diesels hence my concern about the 335i. In fact there is only one I know that hasn't had any trouble.


----------



## mull3tt mk5 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm looking at the same at the moment but I've finally settled on a 330i E92 coupe instead


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

May i be as bold to ask where you get all this BMW information from, are you a tech at BMW, do you work for them in any way ?, or is your information purely from the internet ?



Kerr said:


> Sounds like it.
> 
> As I said earlier the fuel pumps are a known fault. There is a direct link to cheap fuel though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> There are a lot of guys at work who had turbos blow up on their diesels hence my concern about the 335i. In fact there is only one I know that hasn't had any trouble.


The 320d with Mitsibishi turbos is known for being bad. It was Mitsibishi who made the Turbos for the 335i too though.

As more and more people buy turbocharged cars, more people will get a shock that they don't last forever.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

paul01 said:


> May i be as bold to ask where you get all this BMW information from, are you a tech at BMW, do you work for them in any way ?, or is your information purely from the internet ?


Mostly through the internet.

There is a lot of very intelligent and clued up people on many of the large BMW sites. It is a food way of getting valuable and accurate information.

What I've said is common knowledge though.


----------

